# ViP 211 HDMI->DVI Problem



## ThePack8izer (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi

I have an older 52" RCA TV that has a DVI input, and not an HDMI one. THis TV was connected to an older DIsh 811 receiver using a DVI connection.

Now, I use a HDMI->DVI cable to connect the 211 receiver to the TV.

When the receiver is set for 1080i / 16x9 mode the image is slightly zoomed and offcenter (towards the bottom left).

When the receiver is set for 1080i /4x3 mode the same thing happens...

When the receiver is set to either 480p or 480i, the picture is the right size and perfectly centered.

I connected my LCD to the same receiver (using HDMI<->HDMI) cable and in all modes the picture was perfectly sized and centered) to make sure that the 211 was ok.

This leads me to belive that the problem is due to the HDMI->DVI cable. (since the image from the older Dish 811 receiver, when set to 1080i, was perfectly sized and centered on the same TV) .

Has anyone else experienced this, and is there a work around for this problem??

Thanks


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

ThePack8izer said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an older 52" RCA TV that has a DVI input, and not an HDMI one. THis TV was connected to an older DIsh 811 receiver using a DVI connection.
> 
> ...


Same here, no work around I've heard of.On the 811 you could adjust pic up and down and in conjunction with my tv's ability to adjust side to side I had everything perfect on it.Not with the 211.


----------



## ThePack8izer (Dec 27, 2006)

John W said:


> Same here, no work around I've heard of.On the 811 you could adjust pic up and down and in conjunction with my tv's ability to adjust side to side I had everything perfect on it.Not with the 211.


Oh well...

Even with component video, though the picture is centered (horizontally) it still appears to be a bit stretched vertically.


----------

